# Sunsun media?



## cableguy21 (Jan 20, 2014)

Just purchased a sunsun 5 stage supposly there big boy... My question is with the media baskets what are u guys putting in them and in what order... Thanks


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've never used this brand. However in my canisters I predominately run the course sponges it comes with and bio media, that's it. If you are choosing to run a fine filter pad or poly fill for polishing, then I would have that filtering the water last as it exits the filter. It depends on how the filter works and whether it filters from the top down or visa-versa.

What does it come with or recommend?


----------



## cableguy21 (Jan 20, 2014)

Sunsun filter is the same as a aqua top filter.


----------



## cableguy21 (Jan 20, 2014)

Just received my sunsun canister filter the big one that has gph over 500, also picked up 2 boxes of biomax 500g each and also a marine land bonded filter pad, and some bacteria starter, what else do I put in this canister filter and what order..thanks


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

cableguy21 said:


> Just received my sunsun canister filter the big one that has gph over 500, also picked up 2 boxes of biomax 500g each and also a marine land bonded filter pad, and some bacteria starter, what else do I put in this canister filter and what order..thanks


This is the same question. No need to start a new thread. I merged the two into your original thread.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure how this filter flows. Some filters flow from the top down and others from the bottom up. Put the filter pad where the water comes in first. So either on the top tray or bottom tray. The rest fill up with bio media, pot scrubers, Purigen etc.

*After some quick google searching it seems to flow from the bottom up and most owners are putting their pads on the bottom tray and the rest of the trays with bio media etc.


----------



## cableguy21 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok cool so put the white filter pad bottom first, then blue filter pad, then biomax, then pot scrubbers..


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

cableguy21 said:


> Ok cool so put the white filter pad bottom first, then blue filter pad, then biomax, then pot scrubbers..


You mean these? http://www.amazon.com/AquaTop-Sunsun-Re ... B00CS6EP1O Those are used for "polishing" the water or removing very fine particles. Those should go last (on top) to polish the water right before it leaves the filter.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

And you don't have to use pot scrubbers. That was just another option. But if you do, obviously make sure you get the plastic ones and not the metal ones. Like these - http://www.flemingmedical.ie/Plastic-Pot-Scrubs-25s Any supermarket should have something similar.


----------



## cableguy21 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok cool so blue pad first , then biomax, then plastic pot scrubbers, then white filter.. Thanks a million.


----------

